# Old age Contributary Pension entitlement



## serotonin sid (1 Dec 2004)

I have a relative whos getting on in years, was a housewife for most of her life.  She has been working part-time for the last ten years - but otherwise has no employment record in this country.
Her employer was paying pension contribution for her - but she has had to stop work due to ill health.

She is about 60 years of age.


QUESTION: How can she ascertain if she has enough paid in for a contributary pension?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Dec 2004)

*QUESTION: How can she ascertain if she has enough paid in for a contributary pension?*

She can call the Department of Social & Family Affairs in Sligo to check the status of her _PRSI_ contributions



> Sligo, Pension Services Office, College Road, Sligo.
> 
> Telephone LoCall 1890 500 000, (01) 7043000
> <!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>Blind Pension</li><li>Old Age Pension</li><li>Retirement Pension</li><li>Deserted Wife's Benefit/Allowance</li><li>Orphan's Pension/Allowance</li><li>Prisoner's Wife's Allowance</li><li>Widow's/Widower's Pensions</li><li>One-Parent Family Payment</li><li>Household Benefit Package</li><li>Free Travel</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


These links might also be of interest:
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>DSFA Retired or Older People information</li><li></li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->


----------



## serotonin sid (4 Dec 2004)

Cheers Clubman.  Will give them a ring on Monday.


----------

